

 Feedback on restaurant website pivot - palidanx
https://www.menutail.com/store/menu/11/Old_Pumpernickel_Deli/12752_Valley_View_Street__Garden_Grove__Ca_92845__Usa

======
palidanx
Recently my company branched off into a product line of creating websites for
restaurants, but we quickly learned that restaurant owners neither have the
time or resources to create a website.

Instead what we will be doing is a combination of manual data entry/turk to
create a menu profile on our website. The hope is that we will successfully
menu seo the profile and have the business owner to pay $5/month to maintain
the menu profile.

Any thoughts on this?

